# How does Te PoLR looks like?



## seriousguy (Nov 27, 2015)

Today I had to write an article for a blog. I have a tendency to pick an idea or concept and try to understand it deeply, often making the original idea complex and find it hard to see the pragmatic (and most fastest) approach to accomplish the ideas / goals, which is probably due to Te PoLR and Ti HA. So... I set the deadline for 30 minutes and started collecting the information on the subject of the article. Without trying to find the logical consistencies (although I got a temptation at some point) in the information I was gathering, I took the information as-it-is (from the credible resources), including "how-tos" (i.e., step-by-step guide to install the Java platform, etc.) and put a use of it in writing the article quickly. Near the completion of article, I experienced neurosis AND felt *sharp pain* in my head (still feeling it), which probably shows the usage of Te PoLR over Ti, but it only lasted for a while. I am exhausted now and want to sleep for long hours.


----------

